# How to measure Track Voltage



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

How can I measure the voltage to the track with DCC? I tried testing with a simple volt meter and nothing registered.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I put a diode bridge between the track and the meter - the ~ terminals of the bridge to the track and the + and - of the bridge are the measuring points with the meter. 
Meter range should be on DC; then add 1.4 volts to the reading to compensate for the voltage drop of the bridge. 

Or you can go "fancy" and either buy a Rrampmeter or a true RMS voltmeter that measures to at least 10 KHz. 
With the True-RMS voltmeter you would measure using the AC range. 

Knut


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Perfect, thanks Knut!


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Jim,
If you have an NCE unit, there is a way to easily measure the voltage, but it is measured inside the case of the 110A, or PB105. My manual has the instsructions for doing this on page 15, under the heading of "PB105 and PB110A track voltage adjustment." Not only can one measure the current voltage to the track, but also be able to adjust it, if needed. The measurement is done with a palin ole' voltmeter in DC.
Hope this helps, and if you have another unit than an NCE there might be a similar set of instructions for it as well.
George


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

That sould be a PLAIN ole' voltmeter. Don't go looking for a palin meter. DUH!
George


----------

